# Search for first look



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I wanted to find a first look review in the DirecTV section but everything I tried even just using first as a search word in titles only comes back with zero hits. Is there a trick to finding them??? Thanks


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

RAD said:


> I wanted to find a first look review in the DirecTV section but everything I tried even just using first as a search word in titles only comes back with zero hits. Is there a trick to finding them??? Thanks


Here are all the first looks...http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=117744


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Mike, thanks, but doesn't answer the question about the search and why I can't find anything using first look in the directv section or where the threads all renamed to something else?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

RAD said:


> Mike, thanks, but doesn't answer the question about the search and why I can't find anything using first look in the directv section or where the threads all renamed to something else?


I always had trouble using "First Look" to do a search for them myself. I do know some of them don't say "First Look" in the title they say "Review" and things like that.

I actually always search the threads posted by Earl before because he was the one posting them.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Tip: In order to search titles, the only way is to go to ADVANCED SEARCH and then change the drop-down to "Search Titles". The default forum behavior is to search posts only, ignoring titles.

Also make sure that the desired forum is included in the search...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Tip: In order to search titles, the only way is to go to ADVANCED SEARCH and then change the drop-down to "Search Titles". The default forum behavior is to search posts only, ignoring titles.
> 
> Also make sure that the desired forum is included in the search...


Thanks Drew but I always use the advanced and change it to title if that is what I am looking for but I also had problems finding the first look threads. That is why I started to do searchs for threads started by Earl and around the time it was posted.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Drew2k said:


> Tip: In order to search titles, the only way is to go to ADVANCED SEARCH and then change the drop-down to "Search Titles". The default forum behavior is to search posts only, ignoring titles.
> 
> Also make sure that the desired forum is included in the search...


Yep, that's what I tried also selected Directv forum and to use sub forums also. Also tried just the word first or look and still came up with no hits.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

It is interesting that the search doesn't pick up on First Look at all, unless you go advanced. Are there settings that can be set to enhance/detract from the standard ability such that it will limit/increase the number of responses found?

I did the same search a while back and was bummed to not get them.

However, I think Stuart's front page note highlights where they are now.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually I don't know why this is, but I had a devil of a time finding them when I was compiling that thread. Now that you all know where it is, subscribe to it and I'll make a new post when something's available.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I pointed this out to Stuart several months back when I was searching for a certain First Look... It indeed turns up no results... 

I have also noticed lately when searching other common words, that the search comes back empty... I should have posted when that happened, but got sidetracked... I will report back if it happens again...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> Tip: In order to search titles, the only way is to go to ADVANCED SEARCH and then change the drop-down to "Search Titles".


According to the OP, that's what he did.



RAD said:


> I tried even just using first as a search word in titles only comes back with zero hits.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Odd ..even with titles only the search doesn't seem to like "first" or "look" for me. It does like "DBSTalk" ... which brings up "DBSTalk First Look:" as well as other hits.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually I don't know why this is, but I had a devil of a time finding them when I was compiling that thread. Now that you all know where it is, subscribe to it and I'll make a new post when something's available.


Done sir!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> Odd ..even with titles only the search doesn't seem to like "first" or "look" for me. It does like "DBSTalk" ... which brings up "DBSTalk First Look:" as well as other hits.


Maybe it is a first word search algorithm only?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I haven't looked yet but there are certain common words that are ignored by the search engine. Those two words are probably on the list. I can't reach the list from where I'm at right now but I will look later today.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> I haven't looked yet but there are certain common words that are ignored by the search engine. Those two words are probably on the list. I can't reach the list from where I'm at right now but I will look later today.


Chris, were you able to find out anything about this issue yet???

Thanks


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi All...

I removed FIRST and LOOK from the stop word list as common words. The issue though is that unless the full text search is rebuilt, it only will work for post from this point on.

As such we will need to find a time to close the site and rebuild the search indexes. When that will happen I am not sure.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Ok, well, I thought I had found the right place, but I guess not. It has been so long that we needed to mess with this I kind of forgot where some things are stored. So in any case, it is not fixed and not sure when it may and I leave for the Home Theater Cruise tomorrow and will be gone for some time.

Sorry guys.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

NP David, have a nice cruise.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

David Bott said:


> Ok, well, I thought I had found the right place, but I guess not. It has been so long that we needed to mess with this I kind of forgot where some things are stored. So in any case, it is not fixed and not sure when it may and I leave for the Home Theater Cruise tomorrow and will be gone for some time.
> 
> Sorry guys.


David, any idea when you might be able to look into this again???

Thanks


----------

